# How to eat oats



## arian40

hey guys,, i was just eating my oats meal and i was wondering to myself, what a sh** taste..

so i was wondering how you guys make/eat your oats?

well I personaly cook it with water+milk and a bit of honey cook it till it gets a bit hard and eat up...

how do u guys do it? .


----------



## Robsta

You eating oats before bed or have you just got up....????


----------



## arian40

sorry i had to make it the past tense,,  ... but i have had oats at this time before hehe.. as nothing to eat and hungry LOOL..

well how do u eat urs rob?


----------



## Robsta

I don't eat them mate.....


----------



## noturbo

i hate oats so just buy them powdered and add them to shakes which i find much better


----------



## leeston

i use boiling water. I have a lrge container which i fill with oats. i also add half a bag of mesli or dried fruits. it really livens it up.


----------



## clarkey

Oats is my favourite meal of the day (sad I know but i have been pre comp dieting for 12 weeks!!) this is what I do..

100 grams of oats add boiling water from the kettle..when water has soaked up keep adding more until oats are soft.

2 scoops of pro peptide with 10 grams of udos and a little water mix this up and keep adding small amounts of water until you have a THICK moose (tatse's like angel delight).

Pour over the oats and enjoy!!!!! trust me it is like eating a desert it is ammmazing!!

Roughly you have - 65 grams carbs

46 grams protein

12 grams fat


----------



## chem1436114520

2 scoops of peptide and raisans , keep it simple bro , if in a rush blend them all together


----------



## Magic Torch

In the blender for me, with Pro Peptide and honey!


----------



## mickus

HAve oats cold with milk cashews and a banana put through them taste aint to bad i think, rather look forward to me oats every day now


----------



## mickus

Noturbo where do you get your oats from in powdered form?


----------



## noturbo

mickus said:


> Noturbo where do you get your oats from in powdered form?


i get it from myprotein, iv got a huuuuge bag in my cupboard! its a really affordable way to do it and real easy to get down, just makes your shake a bit fluffy lol


----------



## Aftershock

clarkey said:


> Oats is my favourite meal of the day (sad I know but i have been pre comp dieting for 12 weeks!!) this is what I do..
> 
> 100 grams of oats add boiling water from the kettle..when water has soaked up keep adding more until oats are soft.
> 
> 2 scoops of pro peptide with 10 grams of udos and a little water mix this up and keep adding small amounts of water until you have a THICK moose (tatse's like angel delight).
> 
> Pour over the oats and enjoy!!!!! trust me it is like eating a desert it is ammmazing!!
> 
> Roughly you have - 65 grams carbs
> 
> 46 grams protein
> 
> 12 grams fat


Man that really does sound good.. I think ill give that a whirl 

I do something similar, 100g Oats, 50g unflavored Whey, and My protein choc Flavoring... Comes out lovely and creamy!

Definitely best meal of the day for me..


----------



## chrisj22

I'm a boring twa* so I'll weigh 100g oats, put them into my shaker, add 50g unflavoured whey, pour 400ml cold water into shaker, blend for 10 secs & guzzle down my neck in about 11 secs...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I just have them cooked with some dried fruit pretty boring i know but i like both oats and also fruit


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Or sometimes i will mix my oats with my scrambled eggs and add a slice of low fat cheese that sounds pretty wierd but tastes nice


----------



## arian40

okkk,, Chris4Pez ARE YOU seriouse? lol cheese? eggs? mixed in oats? that sounds .... . . .

LOL,, but good luck.. the other dude said makes it fluffy if u put it in a mixer it wont do that. but make sure u mix ABIT if you leave ito too much its gona go sement hard..


----------



## Great White

100g Oats

60g Whey shake made with 300ml water and Ice

Handfull of Blueberries

Handfull of Almonds.

Mix it all together cold and eat like you would cereal.

Yummy.


----------



## Great White

Chris4Pez said:


> Or sometimes i will mix my oats with my scrambled eggs and add a slice of low fat cheese that sounds pretty wierd but tastes nice


Ronnie Coleman does this.

Several Packets of "Grits"

Slice of Cheese.

Nukes the Grits and Cheese and while thats cooking he fries up about 400ml of LEW (about 15 egg whites)

Mixes it all together in a bowl, sits infront of the sports channel and scoffs it all down (after saying a prayer  )


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

To b honest thats where my friend got the idea from and then told me!


----------



## Hp-20

I put alot of milk, put my oats in belnder so there powedery, then mix it up then add a few whole oats. when its done add golden syrup so its slightly gold, its will be runny, almost drinkable, love it! every morning


----------



## Getting On!

Why does'nt anyone eat oats in the traditional manner, that of porridge? Whats wrong with milk with oats?


----------



## ah24

Getting On! said:


> Why does'nt anyone eat oats in the traditional manner, that of porridge? Whats wrong with milk with oats?


f*cking hard when you have like 100g oats with 300ml porrige style!

Is for me anyway


----------



## Getting On!

I luv the stuff.


----------



## gym rat

just make my oats with milk and add chopped banana, i think its awesome,


----------



## Guest

I take instant oats pour some water on them let them stand for ten mins and then drink it down.


----------



## bkotey

Jus chuck dried tropical fruit, a banana and plenty milk on em and get em down. Or even make granola by adding honey and baking for a bit. Bit crunchy but good as a change,


----------



## steveg

i mix 100g of oats with 1/4 teaspoonful of ground cloves, a small amount of sultanas, cup and a half of milk. Then cook in the microwave and stir until its real stodgy! when it comes out pour a little honey over it! mmmm (purely not a pre-contest recipe)


----------



## u.i

I use quaker oats real fruit porridge, add some whey protein and milk, mix together then add some blueberries. Its the easiest meal of the day to make and to eat i usually end up having it more than once.


----------



## Ralphy

chrisj22 said:


> I'm a boring twa* so I'll weigh 100g oats, put them into my shaker, add 50g unflavoured whey, pour 400ml cold water into shaker, blend for 10 secs & guzzle down my neck in about 11 secs...


:withstupi but it takes me about 20 mins to sink it down.


----------



## jjb1

1 cup or oats 1 handfull of cashew nuts 1 scoop phd whey 10g of phd glutamine blended with cold water and ice if i got any

thats my 6am breakfast ;-)


----------



## toxo

60g of oats microwaved then i add half a tin of rice pudding


----------



## Febry

70g of oats, 1 banana and 1 scoop of whey blended together with semi skimmed!...its bloody horrible lol!


----------



## OnePack

I mix mine with half milk and half water and chuck it in the microwave. whack it to max power for a minute, wait for it to cool down a little and mix a scoop of chocolate flavoured whey protein. voila, easy peasy meal/snack


----------



## andye

500 mls of water or milk, 100gms of rolled oats, 50 gms of whey and one banana = my brekkie every morning.

in a smoothy maker of course


----------



## imworkingonit

100g oats

1 weetabix

3/4 pint milk

raisins

1 banana

honey

4 egg whites

blend

drink

if I have no bananas I put extra honey and a raw carrot in it it may sound gross but its nice - honest! with the egg whites it slips down your neck quite easy as well.


----------



## DB

100 g oats

water

6 eggs

chocolate whey

cook the oats in the micro... 4 mins

'' Eggs ... 40 secs

add to the blender with some more water and choclate whey and drink


----------



## invisiblekid

I know this has probably been done to death, just like the egg debate, but is microwaving Whey a good idea?


----------



## fitrut

I do pancakes 

small glass of oats

2 eggs

5 prunes

10 sweeteners

little bit water

cut prunes, mix everything, spray oil on the pan and put small pancakes

yami 

I'm really bad in the kitchen-this is personal trainer of mine recipe 

easy even for me


----------



## Ollie B

I have Oats with my Protein Shake with a banana. Simple


----------



## AussieMarc

i just soak em in water.. put em in the zapper for 2 mins and they are done. if im having an off day ill add brown sugar or honey.. otherwise ill eat em plain.


----------



## blackmaori

Pancakes are the way forward:

Blend 7 egg whites and one whole egg with a cup of oats.

Use mixture to make 3-4 pancakes.

Use yoghurt for sauce. Protein shake to wash down.

Yum


----------



## diaita

blackmaori said:


> Pancakes are the way forward:
> 
> Blend 7 egg whites and one whole egg with a cup of oats.
> 
> Use mixture to make 3-4 pancakes.
> 
> Use yoghurt for sauce. Protein shake to wash down.
> 
> Yum


that's tomorrows breaky sorted,ill try that kia ora

ajusted to

100g oats

6 eggs 2 with yolks

bit of cinamin

bit of skim milk all blended together

add a few raisans

could bake like raikeys choc muffins or pancakes

jobs a goodn


----------



## ba baracuss

I realise the plusses of oats, but for me they're way too filling.

An N large has complex carbs in the form of maltodextrin and I can have one of those and be hungry an hour or two later.

Oats fill me up for much too long - no good.


----------



## hertderg

I've got a big jar of sweet mince meat left over from the christmas and i'm mixing a spoon full of that into my oats, tastes lovely


----------



## chrisj22

hertderg said:


> I've got a big jar of sweet mince meat left over from the christmas and i'm mixing a spoon full of that into my oats, tastes lovely


Are you for real!? uke:


----------



## genan

when it comes to oats i use these secret ninja techniques:

100g oats/30g 100% ON whey (chocolate or cookie is best)/warm or cold water ==> all into blender, blend for a minute or two ==> drink it!

It`s very easy to make and a convenient meal replacement shake, sometimes I bottle it and take it with me, can last a few hours. or I just blend the oats/whey together put into bottle and take it with me to work/uni and add water when it`s time to drink it.

or

(mostly for breakfast)

mix 100g oats/some milk in a bowl ==>microwave ==> add whey/Nesquik choc powder blend on top and consume like a hungry animal :bounce:


----------



## scottishmark

Blend them with milk, whey, Natty PB and a Banana


----------



## SteamRod

milk and a spoon?


----------



## bkotey

SteamRod said:


> milk and a spoon?


lol defo my main ingredients aswell  However i do like to add sum raisans or strawberry or woteva together with sum cinnamon ( forgot why but it tastes good, akso a bit of brown sugar if i post workout and im feeling buuble headed ) and whey.


----------



## miles2345

if i can give one bit of advice on this board it would be specificallly which oats to buy.

QUAKER OATS, 100% WHOLEGRAIN ROLLED OATS THE BOX DOES NOT HAVE SOME JOCK IN A KILT ON IT.

the reason why these are such a god send is they go soft in cold water, anyone who eats as many oats as i do knows that cold oats dont swell up as much and are much easier to eat. 100g of these oats in a protein shaker with two scoops of dymatize chocolate whey is genuinely a pleasant snack.

Anyone tries this leave me a message with what you think it really makes a difference to me i grow a lot when i base all carbs round oats but i couldnt bear them until i tried this.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Sound wierd but i love it.

Nuke few sweet pots so they go really soft, scoop out the middle and mix with oats.

Yum Yum


----------



## Magic Torch

Why not just buy powdered oats miles?


----------



## Beklet

hertderg said:


> I've got a big jar of sweet mince meat left over from the christmas and i'm mixing a spoon full of that into my oats, tastes lovely


Now normally I can't stand oats (I was trying to find a recipe in here I liked but they all mention bananas - bleurgh! :yuck: )

The mincemeat one appeals to me and I have a bit left in my fridge but it's homemade and I remember how much brandy and JD I put in it - probably not best before a workout.... :dizzy:


----------



## jay4146

i put my oat in with 8 eggs 6 white 2 whole and make a omelet you cant really taste the oats then


----------



## Mugatu

I have oats in traditional porridge style. About 80g with 400ml milk. Sweten with some stevia, then nuke until really thick, then melt in some small pieces of 80% chocolate and eat. I will NEVER get bored of eating it!


----------



## nitrogen

I eat mine with a spoon  j/k

Off season: 100g oats, pour boiling water over and let them soften, add 1 chopped apple, cinamon, sweetener. For denser calories you can add a banana, cook them in milk, taste with honey.

pancakes:

100g oats, 4 eggs (you can use egg whites, but will need more), 1apple, 1 banana, cinamon and sweetener all blended up into a pancake batter. Cook on a non stick pan with a touch of oil (cooking spray). Eat wit honey or whatever sauce you like.

You can adjust the flavour to suit your needs.

oat and egg omelete off season:

100g oats 6 eggs or 3 eggs and 3 egg whites, beat the eggs and soak the oats overnight in the fridge, or at least 30 minutes before cooking. Cook in a non stick frying pan with a touch of oil(spray oil). you can add greated cheese to your choice

pre contest: 10-12 egg whites, 100g oats cook as above, no cheese.

100g oats, cooked in water or milk(off season, optional), add your favourite protein powder once cooked.

There is a variety to cook oats just use your imagination. I perdonaly prefer, Tesco finest scotish oats, organic oats or quakers. Cheap oats don`t taste the same. They are relatively inexpensive carbs, and quality carbs.


----------



## gazza234

skimmed milk and a microwave.


----------



## thecourtenayboy

Pretty much every way of eating oats has been listed at some point on this forum, but yesterday I decided to eat some raw, straight from the box! Sounds horrible, and ok it wasnt the best but it wasnt that bad either. Really dry initially, and u feel like ur a grazing rabbit or something whilst ur chomping ur way through it, but its actually quite good! Give it a go


----------



## Galtonator

i just put them in a bowl poor on boiling water then go and have a shave and by the time i have returned they have soaked up the water. Add some protein and some udos and its very nice


----------



## Gumball

A nice way is to mix your shake into about 200g of water (thick), pour over your oats and stir in then put in the fridge overnight. It sets into a pudding like breakie  )


----------



## Adam T

i just make them with milk, but really runny almost like soup.

goes down a lot easier imo


----------



## rare6

blender mixed up with whey, 2 raw eggs 1 yolk and bananna for some fast acting carbs gives of over 50g carbs and over 40g protein, if you dont mind the texture


----------



## Nelson

I make a cheap gits muesli with them.

Buy yer oats, pour into say an old protein tub, add a pack of Tesco dried fruit cake mix and shake up.

Serve for breckie with a sliced banana and low fat milk...Yummy... :thumb:


----------

